# How to make a dickie from an old shirt?



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

How much material would you leave down the back? I have a red silk shirt that has ripped in the shoulder seam and I want to save it as a dickie. I have never had one so I'm not sure how far down the back one would go.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

You get to choose how long to leave it! I would leave it long enough to reach my arm around to smooth it out, but that is just me. Many would probably leave it much shorter. You might experiment - cut it long, try it on and see how it works underneath. This is a great idea! I can't wear two shirts, I get way too hot, but a dickie! Just the thing!


----------

